# What is wrong with my vizsla that is under 2 years old?



## satellitebeach (Nov 16, 2010)

For about the past two weeks my dog has had trouble getting on and off the bed and couch. If she is laying down or sleeping and you try to move her, she cries in pain. She has been urinating in her sleep wherever she is laying down, so I have had to have her sleep in her crate again. She has also been waking me up in the middle of the night to go outside to urinate. She is a vizsla snd will be two years old in September. I have taken her to the vet twice. The first time, he said she probably just overdid it when she was playing and gave her an anti-inflammatory. The second time, he tested her urine and took x-rays. After looking at the results, he said the x-rays looked good but she had traces of blood in her urine and put her on antibiotics called Ciprofloxacin. She has been on it for over a week and has not shown any signs of improvement. She has not been acting like herself. She has not wanted to be around us, play with our other dog, and does not even get off the couch when I get home from work. Her pupils look dialated too. My girlfriend is taking her back to the vet for me tomorrow morning but I am really worried. Last time I suggested that maybe she had a ruptured disk or her hips were giving her problems but the vet said that the x-rays didn't support that. I have never had to go to a vet 3 times before I knew what the problem was. Should I see another vet? I am so worried that should could have some kind of degenerative problem. She acts like she is in a lot of pain and it kills me. Any ideas as to what could be going on?


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

Hello sat/beach,
I'm in no position to help with diagnosis but my gut feeling is, if you have little confidence with what your vet says tomorrow, it surely wouldn't hurt to get a second opinion for your girl.
Maybe sooner rather than later regarding secondary advice!
Hope you get to the bottom of the cause soon.

Hobbsy


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

If she has a very bad urinary track infection, it could cause her a lot of pain and possibly cause her to urinate in her sleep. Of course, only a vet could say for sure. My dog took some Cipro late last fall, and it did not clear up his anal gland infection right away. Sometimes, if it's a resistant strain, more than one course of antibiotics will need to be prescribed, no matter where in the body the infection has settled. 

I was wondering if you took in a urine sample. To do this, go to the Dollar Store and buy a cheap soup ladle. Duct tape it onto the end of a yard stick. Then follow her around when she has to pee and slide the ladle underneath her to catch some urine. She won't even know you're doing it. Put the pee into a little bottle and take it to the vet as soon as possible. Also, I agree with hobbsy1010, a second opinion from another vet is a good idea. A degenerative disease at her young age of not quite two is pretty unlikely. A really bad infection certainly is possible, though. Don't delay (I'm sure you won't). 

p.s. Traces of blood in her urine would be your biggest clue, and remember that most antibiotics need at least ten days to work. Don't miss a single dose.


----------



## adrino (Mar 31, 2012)

I agree with the others to go to a different Vet and get her checked out immediately by them! 

Just a thought, by any chance did she have a tick in her recently? Or could she had one? There's a disease called *Lyme disease*, the symptoms sound a bit similar to what you describe. Of course I could be totally wrong about it and I do not want to scare you but since we are just guessing here I thought I would mention it. Look up at it online or use the link I have found to read about it. It's good to know it anyway. 

http://www.petmd.com/dog/conditions/infectious-parasitic/c_dg_lyme_disease#.UBW98mt5mSM

Ticks carry many diseases so that could be a clue to you. 

I lost my English pointer in a very sad way, she was very ill and at the end she had blood in her urine, couldn't move and wouldn't do much but lay down all day long. Only 8 years old...
I think finally they figured she had cancer (late stages) and she could not be saved but this is a bit extreme to compare it to your experience. She had caught the Lyme disease at one point in her life but that was cured. That's why I mentioned it. 

I hope this illness of your vizsla will turn out to be something minor and she will be back to herself in no time! 

Wish you all the best!


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

I hope that everything turns out ok with your pup!

If you live in an area that has Lyme disease, I would recommend you talk to your vet immediately about that possibility. It can be treated but it's best to start treating it sooner rather than later (if that's what it is). 

I had to put down a two year old pup because Lyme disease eventually attacked her vertebrae and paralyzed her - I don't want to scare you, my pup was an extreme case and had complications. Now I'm just overly cautious about it - all of my dogs have the Lyme vaccination. 

Trying to diagnose stuff like this is always tough, I hope you get some answers soon!


----------



## satellitebeach (Nov 16, 2010)

After reading the symptoms of Lyme disease, it really does sound like that could be it. I have her on Trifexis every month for fleas, ticks, and heartworms. Can dogs still get Lyme disease if they are on Trifexis? The description of the symptorms are spot on.


----------



## flynnandlunasmom (May 28, 2012)

Your Vet can do a blood test for Lyme and other tick-born illnesses. 

I really hope your baby girl gets better soon!


----------



## adrino (Mar 31, 2012)

Well I might have been spot on? It's better to know what's wrong with your dog than not to. 
Please don't waste any more time and take your dog back to the Vet, or another one and demand a blood test. 
I think there's still a chance to catch it even if you use the treatment.


----------



## satellitebeach (Nov 16, 2010)

They took blood and are testing it tonight but they won't have any additional information until tomorrow morning. I already waited through the weekend and was hoping to get some answers today. Uggghhhh.


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

very frustrating for you, hope you voiced your concerns??

How is she??

Hobbsy


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

I wish you lived in my area, my vet is fantastic and has a good history treating Lyme disease. If it turns out that it is Lyme disease, I would make sure that your vet has treated it successfully before and if not, I would find a vet who has experience with it.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

We will be waiting anxiously to hear how she is doing, so please post as soon as you can. I've been worrying about her, and I know others are, too.


----------



## adrino (Mar 31, 2012)

Can't wait for the news tmrrw. Hope they find the problem and she gets the right treatment! 

All the best!

Let us know the results as soon as you can! :-\


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

satellitebeach, any news yet about your pup's bloodwork? Guess I am just worrying right along with you.


----------



## adrino (Mar 31, 2012)

I've been wondering... :-[
It's been 3 days!!!


----------



## satellitebeach (Nov 16, 2010)

She was prescribed prednisone after the blood work came back and didn't show anything negative. After that, she improved drastically over the following two days and then on Friday night she took a turn for the worse. She has been at the emergency clinic for the weekend and I have been going to visit her a few times a day. She is on a lot of pain medication so she has been really out of it. I am supposed to pick her up at 7:00am and take her to a specialist for an ultrasound. No one has been able to give us a best/worst scenario and tomorrow will be the 6th time we have seen a vet since July 10th. This will be the 3rd emergency/specialist vet we have seen. I am just praying that whatever she has is treatable at this point. Nobody seems to know how serious this is but everyone agrees that it is serious. Hopefully we will know more tomorrow. I really want my dog back.


----------



## adrino (Mar 31, 2012)

OMG! I'm really sorry to hear that she hasn't got any better but worse. This is terrible news! :'( :-[

I hope your next Vet will be able to give you some information about her mysterious illness. 
Have they only tested for the Lyme disease? There are other things that can be picked up from ticks... Or it could be something totally unrelated to ticks... 
Have you spoken to your breeder? Have they ever experienced anything like this or any other of her litter mates had any issues?
Unfortunately I have no other thought of what could it be. What are the symptoms now? Why did she have to go to a clinic? 

Is there a University nearby where they have different specialist/teachers at the same place and they could find the problem faster? 

Send you loads of positive thoughts and wish your vizsla a fast recovery!!! :-[


----------



## lilyloo (Jun 20, 2012)

Have they checked her for kidney failure? I assume they probably have, but just in case....if they haven't, get that checked asap.


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

Satellitebeach,

Stick in there, they are 'Tough' little buggers....

We're ALL hoping somebody can get to the bottom of this for you and your girl.

Best wishes

Hobbsy


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

Satellitebeach,

I can't imagine what you and your girl are going through.

Be strong and keep positive, and as Adrino says we are all sending positive thoughts, and lots of best wishes to you both.

Please keep us posted as we are all worrying about your girl with you.

Heather


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

A big Roo roo roo to you and your girl from Ozkar, Zsa Zsa and Astro, Down Under.


----------



## flynnandlunasmom (May 28, 2012)

Flynn & Luna send their best wishes to you and your girl!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Sending good thoughts your way.
Having your red baby in pain, and the vets not being able to find the problem has to have you feeling helpless.
Were all hoping the specialist today is able to help her.


----------



## born36 (Jun 28, 2011)

Fingers and paws crossed. Hang in there.


----------



## pippa31 (Aug 2, 2011)

Been thinking of you and your girl...hoping that the specialist figures out what is going on and gets your girl on the road to recovery ASAP.

Nothing harder than a sick family member/pet. Hoping help is on the way soon <3


----------



## amitai (Jun 14, 2012)

Also sending you positive energy from Tel Aviv. I hope she gets well soon.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Oh. I've been worrying so about your little Lucy girl, and hoping that you get some answers soon! Sending healing thoughts... Please do keep us posted, satellitebeach. I'm so sorry you and your pup are going through this ordeal. Bless your hearts!


----------



## jld640 (Sep 29, 2010)

Also sending good thoughts! Hope you have found the specialist that can help her.


----------



## satellitebeach (Nov 16, 2010)

Unfortunately, Lucy had to be put to sleep on August 7th. This has been one of the toughest weeks of my life. I first took her to the vet for this on July 10th. After taking her to my vet three times, 2 emergency vets, a local specialist, and spending over $6,000 in treatment, they couldn't even tell me what it was and I don't have my dog anymore. The specialist thinks that it was a bladder infection that spread to the kidneys, then to the blood, and finally to her spine. I can't believe that they couldn't detect it early enough to keep this from happening and that all this stemmed from a bladder infection. She was the best dog I have ever had.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I so sorry for your lose.
Its just heartbreaking.


----------



## Angie NG (Jun 6, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss, how devastating for you. Lucy was so young as well, my thoughts are with you at this difficult time....


----------



## lilyloo (Jun 20, 2012)

Losing a pet is one of the most difficult things in life. I know the pain all too well. I am so sorry for your loss. 


I hope that you can find some comfort in the fact that Lucy is no longer in pain.


----------



## flynnandlunasmom (May 28, 2012)

Oh wow, satellitebeach, I am so very sorry for your loss. Lucy was very blessed to have you as her "person". Feel free to use the board as a way to celebrate her life if it will help you with the grieving process. We love stories and pictures.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Satellitebeach, please accept my sincere condolences. I am so very sorry to learn of Lucy's demise. This is just tragic!! It's hard enough to lose an old dog who has lived a full life. Losing a young dog like Lucy is, I'm sure, almost unbearable. Again, I am so sorry! :'(


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

I'm so sorry to hear about little Lucy!!! I've had to put down a 2 year old pup before and it's heartbreaking! You did everything that you could do for her and making the decision to put them out of their pain is so hard, but at least she is at peace now.


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

Satellitebeach, very sorry for you at this difficult time.

I think Lucy must have been a very special girl to you. She was certainly fortunate to have such a caring owner in you.

Be strong,

hobbsy


----------



## jld640 (Sep 29, 2010)

So sorry for your loss!


----------



## amitai (Jun 14, 2012)

Sincere condolences.


----------



## pippa31 (Aug 2, 2011)

I am so sorry for your heartbreaking loss.

You are in my thoughts.


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

*hugs* I can't imagine what you must be going through right now. We're all here for you if you need to "talk".


----------



## adrino (Mar 31, 2012)

Oh no! I'm really sorry! It's devastating news. :'(
I hope you find some peace in that she's no longer in pain.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

I'm devastated to hear this very sad news, my thoughts are with you and poor Lucy.


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

This is so very sad, I have been following this thread...I feel so sorry for your loss, take care,my thoughts go with you.


----------



## KB87 (Jan 30, 2012)

Such a sad update! I'm sorry for your loss and will keep you in my thoughts.


----------



## pippylongstocking (May 21, 2012)

I have not commented on this thread before, but I have been following it, waiting and hoping for good news. I am so very sorry it has turned out this way. Nothing anyone can say at this point will make it better, but time is a great healer. We lost our choc lab in April 2011, tragically, during an operation. She had only been ill for a few days. Our family remain devastated, and we all miss her desperately even now, even though we have our 6month old V Ester. We made sure we put pictures up of Ruby and still talk about her on an almost daily basis. Don't think you ever get over the loss, but it does very slowly become less painful. Hopefully you will be able to remember all the happy and funny times you had together, rather than the heartbreaking end to your relationship with your beautiful girl Lucy. Take care. xx


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Very sorry for your loss. So sad :'(


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

When we hadn't heard back, I thought you may be dealing with some serious issues. I am so sorry to hear that your best buddy Lucy didn't make it. It's a tough time for you and while we all know that words cannot help, one thing which has always got me through is to just focus on all the fun and wonderful times you had together. Lucy would want you remembering her as a good puppy!!!  

Chin up and remember we are all thinking of you and Lucy. A big Roo, roo, roo from Ozkar, Astro and Zsa Zsa to Lucy as she passes over the rainbow bridge to doggy heaven. May she be pointing birds and bunnies forever


----------



## SkyyMax (Apr 5, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss...
Please stay strong, accept my deepest condolences.


----------



## BlueandMac (Apr 21, 2011)

So very sorry to hear of Lucy's passing. There are really no words for such a painful loss of a best friend but please know that others are thinking of you and wishing you strength and peace during this very difficult time. May the memories of your dear sweet girl help dry your tears and ease your pain. Take care.

With Deepest Sympathy,
Lee, Mark, Mac and Blue


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

My heart goes out to you, I am so sorry for your loss. We lost our last Dane at a young age after a weeks illness. It is heart breaking to see them so ill and then the shock of loosing them at such a young age.

So very sorry to hear of your sad news.

Best wishes,

Heather and Boris


----------



## born36 (Jun 28, 2011)

So sorry to hear this news! Hope you are able to find some smiles from the good memories you have of your dear girl.


----------



## Hbomb (Jan 24, 2012)

Oh how awful for you. So sorry for your loss. I know it's no condolence but you clearly did your absolute best for her.


----------



## Lincolns Parents (Aug 6, 2011)

We are so very sorry for your loss.......


----------



## VbarK Vizslas (Jan 31, 2012)

So sorry for your loss :'(


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

This is awful... I can't imagine what you are going through. I am so sorry for your loss


----------



## Veebers (May 20, 2012)

Oh my goodness, how awful for you all. I'm really sorry to read this.


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

Words can't express how sorry I am for your loss :'( my heart goes out to you - I can't imagine how hard this is for you. As others have said, we are here for you and would love to hear more about your girl if it would help at all.


----------



## satellitebeach (Nov 16, 2010)

I really appreciate all the kind words. Everyone here has been extremely helpful and supportive. It has been tough figuring out what kinds of things to do in my free time because walking, running, and riding my bike aren't as fun as they were when I knew I was making her day by taking her along. I will figure it out though and when I'm ready, I will be looking for another vizsla.


----------



## Maxx (Dec 17, 2011)

So sorry for your loss how heartbreaking.


----------



## tanners_mama (Sep 22, 2011)

So very heartbreaking this is - my heart and prayers go out to you :'(


----------



## BuffaloBillCody (Aug 13, 2012)

We are sorry to hear of Lucy's passing. You have our deepest sympathy.


----------



## Ksana (Mar 30, 2013)

I was just searching the forum for anything related to Trifexis and came across this poor puppy Lucy. I see the owner is no longer active on this forum, to see if any of the Lucy's symptoms are close to those being reported in news these days...


----------

